# Hubby Back In Hospital Update #83



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This morning, Jerry had an appointment with the surgeon that did the bypass. Yesterday he had another chest x-ray and blood work and other tests. 

Even with the strong diuretics that they gave him on Thursday or Friday, his lungs have remainded full of fluid. After the blood work and other tests yesterday, it appears that his kidneys are failing, so they have readmitted him to the hospital. And at this point they will bring in a kidney specialist. He has never had any kidney problems previously, so, of course, I'm even more concerned.

His #s have not reached the dialysis stage YET, but if they can't find a solution, he will need to have dialysis. In the meantime, until they find a solution, his lungs continue to fill with fluid and he is having distress in breathing.

So, back to Phoenix I go -- probably not until in the morning as they are just admitting him now and need to get the kidney specialist in, etc.

This has really not gone well for DH -- which we were always worried about due to his other health issues -- mostly the Cardiomyopathy. I personally am losing hope for his recovery, but need to get an attitude check on this and start thinking positively.

I'm sorry to keep asking -- but we need more prayers and positive energy. I know how strong this forum is when we all get together and pray.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I know that's tough for both of you. Sending prayers and hugs . . . . 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:







Joy


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

OH, I am so very sorry to see this post! Please, please don't ever give up hope! I know it is hard, I truly do know, but you know God is there with you, and He will give you the strength you need to be strong for Jerry. I will most definitely keep you both in my prayers, starting right now, plus for his doctors and caretakers. Just don't give up hope, ever. Praying hard and sending you the best wishes I can. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

(((((you))))) Lynn, we are all here with you. I think of you and Jerry so much, always hoping for good news. It sounds like he has good specialists that are watching him closely. That is one blessing. Thanks for updating us. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Keeping You and Jerry in my thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm praying and thinking about you both! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: Oh MG. I'm so sorry things are not going well for Jerry. We will keep praying the Lord will take a hand in his recovery. I think when they give so much Lasix because of the fliud, kidney failure can be caused. I pray they will be able to reach a good plan. His poor damaged heart just isn't keeping up at this point. rayer: :heart:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

Prayers are coming you way, keep a positive thought, prayers work wonders
Jeryl & Kruze


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Prayers on the way for your husband as well as for yourself. 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Lynn, never feel bad for asking for prayers.

Sweetheart, we ALL are here for you and continue to pray for DH.

Don't worry about how you are feeling...or trying to force yourself to feel one way or the other....the moment you are right with DH, and in his room....your heart will do all the feeling for you...

Hang in there and know you are loved and DH too :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Lynn. I am so sorry to hear this awful news. I will pray for Jerry's recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

We're praying for you. Stay strong. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so very sorry hearing this new news about Jerry. Lynn, they can directly stick a needle into his back and draw off fluid from his lungs. Maybe if they get him off lasik and do that, it may help his heart and kidneys. My Father had a bad heart and he had to go into the hospital periodically and they would do this so that he could breathe better. Of course, the specialists :grouphug: know best......Prayers are being said for him. Please take care of yourself too......God Bless!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lynn you and Jerry are on my heart and in my thoughts. I'm continuing to pray for you both. I'm just so sorry this has not gone as well as we had hoped. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I can't imagine how hard this must be for you and Jerry, but try to stay strong and don't lose hope. Tons of prayers are being made for Jerry. rayer: rayer: We are all here for you Lynn. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn...BIG HUGS to you!!!!! I will be praying for you and your DH!!!! Please remain strong!!!!! Sending good wishes your way!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Loving thoughts and prayers to you and Jerry.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lynn, I am praying for Jerry and for you :grouphug: I am so sorry.

Cathy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Stay positive. I'm so sorry you're going through this Lynn..


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry to read this news. Maybe it will not seem so gloomy once you get there and hear for yourself what the Dr's have to say. You both are in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Lynn I am thinking of you and your hubby - I hope and Pray that he pulls through rapidly rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lynn...I'm so sorry Jerry has developed this new complication. Will be praying like crazy that this is just a temporary 'setback' and they will be able to get him back on track to recovery.

Know it is hard on you and know it's easy to get discouraged.. but keep focused on the power of prayer and try to think positive. :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

((((Lynn)))) Hang in there. You and Jerry are in my thoughts.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 3 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718582


> I think when they give so much Lasix because of the fliud, kidney failure can be caused.[/B]



That is my exact thought!!!! They are stressing the kidneys with the lasix???? Lynn never give up hope!! My uncle is a 7 yes 7 time cancer survivor and he is the most positive person I know and I know his attitude has alot to do with it. I will continue my prayers for Jerry if you need anything please let me know.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 3 2009, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718607


> I am so very sorry hearing this new news about Jerry. Lynn, they can directly stick a needle into his back and draw off fluid from his lungs. Maybe if they get him off lasik and do that, it may help his heart and kidneys. My Father had a bad heart and he had to go into the hospital periodically and they would do this so that he could breathe better. Of course, the specialists :grouphug: know best......Prayers are being said for him. Please take care of yourself too......God Bless!!!![/B]


Dianne,

Unfortunately, the "fluid" that is backing up into Jerry's lungs is actually blood. This is mostly caused from his cardiomyopathy. The heart muscle is enlarged and cannot pump enough blood through his body as it should. When his infartion level gets extremely low, then the blood backs up into his lungs. Getting it off with a needle does not work in this case. Only a huge amount of diuretics can help with this. Normal infartion levels are at least 50 and DH's had been running around 27-30, but now he is under 15 which is very bad. You want it to be 50 or more.

At this point, we do not believe that the kidney problems have been caused by the high level of diuretcis but from the bypass surgery. Unfortunately, this can be a side effect and is not a good sign.

I am anxious to hear what the kidney specialist suggests. At this point, we are not up to dialysis yet. Normal creatin levels are about 1. DH's were 1.4 when he left the hospital 2 weeks ago but now are up to 4.2. When/If they reach 6, they will be forced to do dialysis.

So that's probably a lot more than any of you wanted to know. Actually, I probably know more about Cardiomyopathy than most doctors. LOL Have done extensive research over the last 17 years that DH has had this. And, by the way, it was caused by a common cold. The virus that caused the cold then attached his heart. Apparently this is the way the majority of people contract Cardiomyopathy -- by a virus.

And I only know about the kidney failure stuff because my mother died from renal failure. Deja vu. 

Thanks for the prayers and please keep them coming.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. We will be praying for you daily. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

hang in there hun...im praying for you and your hubby :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lynn,

I am so sorry that Jerry had this setback. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Hopefully this will only be temporary setback.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Lynn, I am so very sorry to hear of Jerry's set back, I will continue to pray for his full recovery and also for strength for you at this troubling time :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

No apologies are needed when asking for prayers at a tough time like this! You, your husband and your family are all in my thoughts, I truly hope that things start looking up. :grouphug: :grouphug: It is so hard to NOT be positive 100% of the time, and you have every right to be scared about his recovery, but just know that you have so many people behind you, praying for you and keeping your guys in their thoughts. I am so sorry that you guys are going through such a tough time right now and am keeping positive that he makes a full recovery! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Praying like crazy rayer: 

I'm so sorry you are both going through this. I know you're scared, and worried. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

You both are in my thoughts and prayers...hope you see some improvement soon....


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Lynn, so sorry to see this update - not what I had expected at all. It must be very discouraging for you and for Jerry to have this setback,
and I hope you can derive strength from all the prayers, positive thoughts and :grouphug: coming your way. And I hope Jerry knows how many
people are pulling for him! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn :hugging: :crying: I'm so sorry, I know this has to be one of your worst fears. I have been sooooo busy here that I just check in quickly and then get off sm. I will say a prayer for you and for Jerry.

Heavenly Father, I praise you and glorify you, you are the almighty God, you find great pleasure in us when we bring you all our requests. Lord I lift my friend Lynn to you, I ask Lord that you would wrap your arms around her and that you would bring peace to her heart that only you can give. I will never understand why things like this happen to us, but I know you are in control and your will be done in Lynns life.
Lord I lift Jerry to you, I ask Lord that you would touch his body and bring healing to him. Lord I ask that you would comfort Jerry in these hours, I ask Lord that you would bring rest to his soul and rest to his body. Lord I come to you with a heavy heart for my friends, Lord I know you hear our prayers, please heal Jerry and restore health to him, may he have many years ahead. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

So sorry to hear this, Lynn I will continue to pray for healing for Jerry and peace for both of you. It is just amazing what God can do, Please don't give up hope.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope Jerry gets over this. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I know that's tough for both of you. Sending prayers and hugs . jo


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Prayers and love coming your way. rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this - you're in my prayers.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

rayer: Praying so hard for you and your hubby.. Keep the faith!
:grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I'm so very sorry to hear of this set-back. I sure hope that he will get through all this OK..... rayer: 

I know it must be so very hard on you .... :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry things aren't going well and I'll be praying for you both. 
Have a safe trip and update when you can.
Hugs,
Jane


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. My prayers are going out for Jerry and for you. rayer: rayer: rayer: I'll stop and say a prayer right now for you both:

Father God, I come before you on behalf of Jerry and Lynn. I pray, Lord, that you be with Jerry and touch him. Bring healing to his body and peace and comfort to his mind. I ask that you heal his kidneys, remove the fluid in his lungs and ease his breathing. I claim your promise in Psalm 41 which says, "The Lord delivers him in times of trouble. He will protect him and preserve his life....The Lord will sustain him on his sickbed and restore him from his bed of illness." 

I pray also for Lynn, that you give her strength and courage. Uphold her and give her your peace that passes understanding. 

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG, I am so sorry. I will keep him in my prayers. Have a safe flight. :hugging: rayer:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Lynn, I'll keep Jerry in my prayers rayer: & you too.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

oh lynn i am so sorry to hear this... i hope jerry is able to pull thru and beat this!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Absolutely praying for both of you. Stay strong. rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Praying for strength for you and a clean bill of health for Jerry .. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Many many prayers for Jerry and everyone who loves him.....


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Feb 3 2009, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718797


> Lynn :hugging: :crying: I'm so sorry, I know this has to be one of your worst fears. I have been sooooo busy here that I just check in quickly and then get off sm. I will say a prayer for you and for Jerry.
> 
> Heavenly Father, I praise you and glorify you, you are the almighty God, you find great pleasure in us when we bring you all our requests. Lord I lift my friend Lynn to you, I ask Lord that you would wrap your arms around her and that you would bring peace to her heart that only you can give. I will never understand why things like this happen to us, but I know you are in control and your will be done in Lynns life.
> Lord I lift Jerry to you, I ask Lord that you would touch his body and bring healing to him. Lord I ask that you would comfort Jerry in these hours, I ask Lord that you would bring rest to his soul and rest to his body. Lord I come to you with a heavy heart for my friends, Lord I know you hear our prayers, please heal Jerry and restore health to him, may he have many years ahead. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen[/B]



Your prayer touched my heart - can I just say to the sweet person who is going through this - I AGREE WITH THIS PRAYER AND COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT BETTER MYSELF!


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Lynn, adding my thoughts and prayers to Jerry and you. Jan


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sorry to hear that Lynn :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just to let youknow the prayers are continuing!! :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I was just checking for an update and I pray everything's going better. I hope you have a safe trip and let us know how Jerry is doing when you can.
Hugs and prayers.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just checking for an update. Thinking of you. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Lynn!
I am so SORRY TO READ THIS!! Jerry & You and the family are in my thoughts and prayers and I hope they figure this business out soon.
Sending lots of Love & Prayers your way!
Jennifer


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

:bysmilie: so sad to hear what you are going through!

I will keep you and your husband in my prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: 
and hope for a very speedy and good recoery, so you all can be together in peace and harmony again.


:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
stay strong!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So, Jerry says that he's feeling a little better today.

They've taken him off of about 90% of the drugs (including the diuretics) to see if that will help his kidneys start functioning again. They will slowing put him back on the meds and monitor the effect of each one.

He does have pneumonia which they are treating with antibiotics. I believe that if they had started him on antibiotics last week, he wouldn't have gotten to this point. Just my opinion.

They are monitoring him very closely and doing daily MRIs, Echocardiograms, Muga Scans and who knows what other tests. He didn't understand why they were repeating the same tests daily, but we explained that the doctors are doing a lot of "trouble shooting" and they need to see if something has or hasn't worked.

We're hoping that they will get everything settled down and get him on the road to recovery. He hopes that he will be out of the hospital by Friday, but I want them to keep him there until they have found the cause and the solution to all of his challenges.

Thanks for all of the prayers. They're so important to us. SM is just the greatest.

I'll update when I know more. Have my laptop with me this time -- but left the girls at home with their pet sitter.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That update sounds a little more positive, Lynn. I hope Jerry is on the road to recovery. Prayers to you both.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am glad they are monitoring him so closely. I hope they know something more definitive soon - and that those kidneys start working better soon.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are on this roller coaster ride, Lynn. It sounds as if there has been a bit of improvement according to your last post which must be encouraging to both of you. I will still pray for you daily until I hear all is well. God bless you both.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I too am sorry for this roller coaster ride you and Jerry are enduring... We went through something very similar with my Father-in-law and it was amazing how they were able to help him. I pray for the same for Jerry....

Many many ((hugs)) for you. Mr CPK and I know how you're feeling.....


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Lynn,

I agree with you on the pneumonia, they should have given him antibiotics right away. Stay positive and please try to get some rest yourself. You'll be no good to Jerry if you get sick too!

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Close monitoring is a good thing. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That sounds encouraging! Thanks for updating us. We'll keep the prayers coming! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Feb 4 2009, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719354


> So, Jerry says that he's feeling a little better today.
> 
> They've taken him off of about 90% of the drugs (including the diuretics) to see if that will help his kidneys start functioning again. They will slowing put him back on the meds and monitor the effect of each one.
> 
> ...



Lynn,

The prayers are still coming for you and Jerry. I sense you feel so much better being right there :grouphug: 
We all are right there with you as well.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So glad he doing better and he is where he can be monitered daily. Yes, you are right, he should have been given antibiotics immediately since he had gone through such a major operation. I pray for the best possible outcome!!!! Please keep us informed when you can~~~


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad Jerry is doing better, I'm sure it's comforting for the both of you that you're there. Prayers & hugs from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Wow Lynn.... I don't know what I would do if I were confronted with this sort of thing. :grouphug: 

We are praying this all gets resolved and Jerry and you are able to go home soon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God willing, all will go well for you and Jerry, Lynn.

Fight the Good Fight!
xoxoxo


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been praying for Jerry and you, I hope things continue to improve :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hoping Jerry will continue to to feel better improve daily.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Lynn. Tell Jerry we are all thinking of him and looking forward to when he will be feeling better! :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 4 2009, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719363


> That update sounds a little more positive, Lynn. I hope Jerry is on the road to recovery. Prayers to you both.[/B]


Linda and I are starting to think too much alike. I was going to type this exact same thing. You are both still in my heart in and still in my prayers.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending lots of prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: and hugs to you and your husband. Stay strong :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Sounds as if things are going in a more positive direction. Still praying for both of you. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Been away from SM for a few days....so sorry to hear Jerry is having troubles.

Will keep you all in my prayers and sending lots of healing energy to Jerry and hugs to you!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Lynn, I am so very thankful that the doctors are monitoring Jerry so carefully. I tried posting to this thread before but DARN IE shut down on me.

I DO have you both in my prayers. And yes, prayers do work.

God bless! And please keep us posted.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hubby does appear to be improving. The antibiotics have definitely helped with the pneumonia, and taking him off of the high doses of diuretics has helped his kidneys begin to function again. :chili: 

Mid-morning, they began putting him back on diurectics but in much lower doses. He has to have the diurectics in order to fight the Cardiomyopathy, so not getting them is really not an opinion. They are monitoring his creatin levels every 8 hours and will adjust the meds according to how the levels are. 

If all continues to go well, he MAY be released late tomorrow. :aktion033: 

The echo cardiogram, however, wasn't very good. His infarction level is still at about 12-14 and we really need it to get above 20 at the very minimum. It was at 27 when he had the bypass.  

His rehab has been postponed due to all these complications, but, if all goes well, he will start rehab next Thursday. His appointment with the cardiologist that has kept him alive for 17 years, imo, has also been pushed to next Thursday, so we are very anxious to hear what he has to say.

But, I am a lot more optimistic than I was on Tuesday when they readmitted him to the hospital.

And his daughter says that he doesn't look like a "dried prune" anymore. :biggrin: 

It's just very hard with him being in Phoenix and my being here. I have dealt with doctors when both my mother and father were critical (before they passed on) and I know how much you have to fight with them at times. I probably wouldn't have let them give him such high doses of diuretics, but Jerry does whatever the doctors tell him and then complains about it after the fact. His daughter will ask questions, but is a lot more passive than I am.

I may end up having to take FMLA and simply go to Phoenix for a few weeks (or months) in order to help him get better.

Thank you all for being so supportive. The prayers are much appreciated and seem to be working. :biggrin:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Huge hugs to you :grouphug: and huge prayers are ongoing....

Love you Lynn :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Good news Lynn. Do whatever you need to do. That's what FMLA is for. Getting Jerry healthy and back home is what's important. I'm keeping you both in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for both of you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn 
So good to hear Jerry is feeling better! So wonderful that the kidneys are back to work! Will be praying those needed levels rise on the infarction ! Know it must be so hard to try to keep things on course at long distance! Just be sure you take good care of yourself too!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Great News.........I know you are taking one day at a time but it sounds so much better!!!! So glad to hear his kidneys are working again. You really do need to stay on top of things with doctors!!! I know, I have to with my husband.......


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds like things are continuing to improve, that's great, Lynn!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so happy to hear things are improving! I will continue to pray for your husband's full recovery. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Lynn, I am so happy to hear that he is improving. {{{{{Hugs}}}}} I will continue to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear Jerry has improved. I can't imagine how hard it must be for you to be apart at this time. It's hard enough if you are right there with the patient. God bless you both, Lynn. I'm still praying for you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear the good report. I hope his recovery in this direction. I know how tough this must be for all of you. :grouphug:


----------

